# Another question to Certification



## Descendants (Apr 16, 2005)

i've been looking into computer science and i am still unsure about what this course would landed me in,when i graduate.What kind of job i would be in and what kind of certificate i must possess so that i wasnt out of the track.


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Are you taking classroom classes? If so your instructor can prove valuable as he/she would know what is avaliable in your area as well as your skill level.If not the A+ and Net+ from CompTIA are a good place to start. After that it will depend on what you are interested in pursuing. MCSA/MCSE from Microsoft are good if you want an admin job. CCNA or CCNP from Cisco if you are looking into networking. The list goes on and on. If you are unsure where you want to go, stay with the classes and see what peeks your interest most.


----------



## Descendants (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the guide.I am not taking any classes at the moment but just looking into the course and career.


----------

